# Cherry burl pepper mills



## brown down

I have had a few weddings this year and decided rather then give money I don't have, I'd make them some gifts. I made one for an order and one for a gift for a wedding in a few weeks. These are from up on my land in the mountains. I filled the voids with pure coin silver I filed off of bars I have. no finish on them yet just boiled linseed oil. They are 6 inch pepper mill kits and I found out today woodcraft will no longer be carrying these!!!??? 

For this set I made a bottle stopper, end grain cutting board and the pepper mill and tomorrow I'll turn a cherry burl salt shaker to match. for the last set I made the same only added a salt grinder to the set but wasn't anywhere near as figured wood! I will dig those pics out.

So do you all think that $75 for a mill is out of line? Its for a very good friend of mines mother but she is very very well off! He on the other hand expects me to make things for him and his family for free and when I need something I have to pay! I think that I am giving him a very good deal on this level of cherry burl and inlay! I don't have to explain the time involved because you all know what goes into these but is that to much or am I on par so to speak?

sorry for the pics I took them fairly late tonight will get better pics in the sun tomorrow! The eye and figure in these are exceptional IMO

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD

That's sharp! I don't think your price is out of line.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

That is a good looking mill! I think the price is right. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Beautiful! Love the silver inlay. Your price is NOT out of line. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS

That's gorgeous! Great job man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

VERY nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down

Thanks for all of the kind words and letting me know I am not out of line for the price... he's one of those friends you love and hate. I blew up on him when I made those fishing nets. He tried taking the best forms after I already laid his out. which needless to say guess who got the worst of the forms *me*! He has been hunting with us for a few years now and is already trying to harvest my burls because he knows what they are worth! I told him these were the last pepper mill blanks I had and need to get up there and harvest more but I can't do that alone, he immediately said he would help and split the wood with me. I laughed at him and told him I would get someone else to help and already set it up for about 3 weeks out from saturday. I have a few pet peeves and GREED is one of them!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

That's a beauty Jeff. I wonder if the silver will tarnish? Shouldn't as long as moisture and air can't get to it. 

Don't worry about ever running out of 6" mills. Just cut cut the shaft down on a longer one. Nice gift.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> Don't worry about ever running out of 6" mills. Just cut cut the shaft down on a longer one. Nice gift.



I will have to find another supplier woodcraft won't be carrying them anymore. I like these kits they really hold up. I still can't wrap my head around what they are selling to replace those chef choice kits, its a kit that has a 6-8-10-12 inch rods but only has one grinding mechanism

can water penetrate super glue? I am finishing them now and the blanks were dry so hopefully they don't tarnish


----------



## Mike1950

brown down said:


> I will have to find another supplier woodcraft won't be carrying them anymore. I like these kits they really hold up. I still can't wrap my head around what they are selling to replace those chef choice kits, its a kit that has a 6-8-10-12 inch rods but only has one grinding mechanism
> 
> can water penetrate super glue? I am finishing them now and the blanks were dry so hopefully they don't tarnish



I do not think it is water that tarnishes silver. It is light.


----------



## brown down

uh oh is it gonna tarnish on me then mike? well not me them lol


----------



## Mike1950

brown down said:


> uh oh is it gonna tarnish on me then mike? well not me them lol



My WAG is yes but maybe not- They coat brass with lacquer to keep it shiny. So maybe. It will look fine either way so no matter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

brown down said:


> its a kit that has a 6-8-10-12 inch rods but only has one grinding mechanism



All kit models/styles of the same type have the same mechanism just different length shafts. All you need to do is cut the shaft to accommodate. I never make a mill to the specified length because it's much easier at least for me to make my mill to whatever length it ends up, then cut the shaft to length. After cutting it, run it at an angle over a disc sander or whatever to taper the end a little. Use fine sandpaper. I just use my ROS on Turbo mode and twirl it on the pad at an angle with my fingers. Takes only a few seconds.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Buga

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I do not think it is water that tarnishes silver. It is light.



Silver doesn't actually tarnish - the other metals in it do namely copper. Moisture & sulfur in the air is what does it. Light doesn't turn copper. If you put a piece of copper in space it is subjected to light but it will look as shiny a billion years from now in that vacuum. Pure silver however will not tarnish under any conditions but is too soft for jewelry. 

This is my longstanding understanding of why silver tarnishes and I am happy to be corrected if I'm wrong, and being wrong is something I'm pretty good at.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Silver doesn't actually tarnish - the other metals in it do namely copper. Moisture & sulfur in the air is what does it. Light doesn't turn copper. If you put a piece of copper in space it is subjected to light but it will look as shiny a billion years from now in that vacuum. Pure silver however will not tarnish under any conditions but is too soft for jewelry.
> 
> This is my longstanding understanding of why silver tarnishes and I am happy to be corrected if I'm wrong, and being wrong is something I'm pretty good at.



Observed- silver in cabinet does not tarnish- at least not very fast- put on buffet- it tarnishs- sterling .925 I do not know the reason- just observation. silver coins .800 -same .999 bullion- yep same again not science just observed. brass coated with finish does not tarnish- take finish off- yikes tarnish


----------



## Kevin

I have silver coins I bought up to 30 years ago in bags that tarnished Mike. Observed.


----------



## Mike1950

To add to your comment though- german silver .800 tarnishs fast in light- probably what they put in it- also very hard to polish.......


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I have silver coins I bought up to 30 years ago in bags that tarnished Mike. Observed.


 Not saying they will not- just Much faster in light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Not saying they will not- just Much faster in light.



I don't think light has anything to do with it. When they're not in the cabinet they're exposed to more moisture. Just my opinion though no big deal.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I don't think light has anything to do with it. When they're not in the cabinet they're exposed to more moisture. Just my opinion though no big deal.



Wikipedea agrees with you- also recommends steel wool and sandpaper for removal- :OMG: That part really makes me wonder?? I doubt they have polished as much as I have the last 30 yrs..................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

I really like the round ball top, it is something I have wanted to try, cherry burl is one of my favorite woods for looks and turnability.I think a taller burl mill should go for close to $100 however few people will pay the price so I think your price is spot on or maybe a little low. I have sold a few mills to friends for too cheap, it is kind of a compromise between giving them away and selling them. I really enjoy making them so I figure if a friend gets a good deal and I get some money to buy a couple more kits then all is well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Wikipedea agrees with you- also recommends steel wool and sandpaper for removal- :OMG: That part really makes me wonder?? I doubt they have polished as much as I have the last 30 yrs..................



You already know what I think of wikipedia. That just reinforces what I say that anyone can write an article there. Even though we disagree on this a little, I still trust your experience with it far more than whoever the mystery person is that wrote that article.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> You already know what I think of wikipedia. That just reinforces what I say that anyone can write an article there. Even though we disagree on this a little, I still trust your experience with it far more than whoever the mystery person is that wrote that article.



I agree they had me for a minute and maybe right but what is silver that you would take steel wool let alone sandpaper to. I cannot think of one thing- sand your rare coins to makes them shine??? I know in my house this shining method would make for some definite marital difficulties  but I probably can still out run her....  I hope

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## brown down

sprucegum said:


> cherry burl is one of my favorite woods for looks and turnability



Mine too I just got back from the mountains cutting firewood for a friend and cherry burls for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

brown down said:


> Mine too I just got back from the mountains cutting firewood for a friend and cherry burls for me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106452



I think I will call Singer's Tree Service and offer $1 more per pound than his buddy is paying him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

brown down said:


> Mine too I just got back from the mountains cutting firewood for a friend and cherry burls for me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106452




UH Jeff does your truck have onstar- .........................Where the hell is that hacker's phone umber when I need iT.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> I think I will call Singer's Tree Service and offer $1 more per pound than his buddy is paying him.



hahahah I don't even get burls off him he sends them through the wood chipper!  he's one of the guys we hunt with and advertise for him. I've gotten one cherry burl off him in the past 20 years and I ride him about it every hunting season lol I bet he wouldn't have gotten the first cherry tree that we cut hung up in the trees like we did  a gust of wind blew right as the tree was falling I swear


----------



## brown down

Mike1950 said:


> UH Jeff does your truck have onstar- .........................Where the hell is that hacker's phone umber when I need iT.....



I will tell you where my cherry burl patch is 







Its somewhere about 50 miles north of me in the poconos

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brown down

Mike that was only three trees lol and one was dead and not very big at all. If I had to take a guess there are around 50 or so trees up there with minimum 5 burls a piece on them lol but man is it brutal work getting them out of that land. ferns were up to my waste and you couldn't see anything until you stepped on it but without a doubt worth every drop of sweat!!


----------



## Mike1950

brown down said:


> Mike that was only three trees lol and one was dead and not very big at all. If I had to take a guess there are around 50 or so trees up there with minimum 5 burls a piece on them lol but man is it brutal work getting them out of that land. ferns were up to my waste and you couldn't see anything until you stepped on it but without a doubt worth every drop of sweat!!


Do it in the winter with a sled??


----------



## Mike1950

A buddy and I did that with a model T many years ago- we were young and crazy then- I wish we would have kept it...


----------



## brown down

Mike1950 said:


> A buddy and I did that with a model T many years ago- we were young and crazy then- I wish we would have kept it...



the model T or the burl lol that was my grandfathers favorite vehicle of all time! I used to love riding around with him as a kid and him pointing them out! I think we are going to do it in the winter when we can see and also be way easier and safer to get them out. We need to rig up something for the hitch of our trucks to lift the logs we were dragging off the ground. man I hit every rock dragging them with my truck lol one stopped me dead in my tracks and that can't be good for my truck. we have an idea we just need to fabricate it. we aren't allowed to have tractors on this land other wise it would be a heck of a lot easier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Singers, they used to be out of Stroudsburg, boy that picture looked a lot like Tobyhanna State Park. We nailed a guy for $27k or more jacking trees 20 years ago...


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> A buddy and I did that with a model T many years ago- we were young and crazy then- I wish we would have kept it...



My father was going to buy a blue Model T when I was a baby, but my mother didn't like the color. 40+ years later my father is still pissed about that..... me too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brown down

Mr. Peet said:


> Singers, they used to be out of Stroudsburg, boy that picture looked a lot like Tobyhanna State Park. We nailed a guy for $27k or more jacking trees 20 years ago...



yea thats the same singer and he is still in business! I am not far from tobyhanna about 15 mins above stroudsburg.. we don't have a prob with people jacking trees we have a prob with people poaching game. We are done give warnings to people we are just going to start having them arrested! our land is so heavily posted its almost comical. I mean I do kinda get it these people are backed up to thousands upon thousands of acres but at the end of the day they do not have permission nor ever will get permission to be up there. I could tell you story after story of how many people we have caught and their excuses are comedy at its best. last year we had some NY transplants that were riding quads up there and literally the one guy would hold the cable for the rest of them. I confronted him and needless to say he won't ever be back up there. hahah he even asked me for a membership  There is a guy archery hunting about 80 yards from my tree stand last year and we will catch him in the act and he will be brought off our land in cuffs! I almost took a claw hammer to his trail camera but could't find the marking stake buried in the ground otherwise he would have been picking pieces up off the ground  The head caretaker has zero tolerance for anyone being on that land other then our crew. 

so far my burls are safe outside of my buddy knowing where my stash is. I took him in there and he looked around at a lot of the younger cherry trees with burls already on them and said holly s*** look at them all  every tree has multiple on them and I find new ones every year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sounds like issue we had on Phipps and Stone lands. Carry on....


----------

